# brewers yeast source



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

has anyone found a good source of brewers yeast or maybe a good brand? im making some FF media and need some brewers yeast to complete it.
thanks,
joe


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

The best place I have found to get it from is Joshs Frogs.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I get mine at GNC for 10$ a pound.

Dan


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

I found brewer's yeast for sale in my local horse feed store, sold as a supplement for horses. I got 2lbs. for $7.99. I think it's ANIMED brand. Here's a link for 4lbs on ebay for $13.10


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like Josh's is still the best at 9.99 for 5 lbs huh?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I actually use nutritional yeast from the bulk foods at my local discount grocery. 
Works great. And cheap.

Darren suggested I purchase that instead of brewer's yeast economy and I have great cultures.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> I actually use nutritional yeast from the bulk foods at my local discount grocery.
> Works great. And cheap.
> 
> Darren suggested I purchase that instead of brewer's yeast economy and I have great cultures.


I think it's the same thing, how much is it there?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Another source is bulkfoods.com. 

Some sources are human grade and others are animal grade. Often, that accounts for the difference in pricing.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> I think it's the same thing, how much is it there?


I actually would have to check on the pricing. A few bucks a pound max. 

I still have plenty to make another couple of months of cultures, but I expect to go there over the weekend coming just for regular staples. The store I rely on is a Pacific NW small chain called Winco.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I use dietary yeast as well. Get it at my local grocery store. When I Googled the two the difference was mostly that dietary yeast is killed brewers yeast. You don't really need the live brewers yeast, as the flies and environment all provide plenty of "wild" yeast to the cultures.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Fishman said:


> I use dietary yeast as well. Get it at my local grocery store. When I Googled the two the difference was mostly that dietary yeast is killed brewers yeast. You don't really need the live brewers yeast, as the flies and environment all provide plenty of "wild" yeast to the cultures.


Brewers yeast is killed bakers yeast


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

And the death cycle continues


----------

